# Problem mit Eclipse (java)-(minecraft)



## txdmaster (18. Aug 2015)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse-Java aber weiß nicht was es heißt :

Java was started but returned exit code=13
C:\PorgamData\Oracle\Java\javapath\javam.exe
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.7
-Xms256m
-Xms1204m
-jar C:\Users\t_xdmaster\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EXa0.131\ecipse
2\\plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.laucher_1.3.100v20150511-1540.jar
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86_64
-showsplash C:\Users\t_xdmaster\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EXa0.131\
ecipse
2\\plugins/org.eclipse.plattform_4..5.0.v20150603-1540.jar
Usw.


----------



## javampir (18. Aug 2015)

hilft das?
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...se-java-was-started-but-returned-exit-code-13


----------



## txdmaster (19. Aug 2015)

versuche das mal danke


----------



## txdmaster (19. Aug 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen danke dieses Thema -close-


----------

